# Chuck Roast Cook



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2005)

Here are some early photos of the chuck roast cook I am doing today. 

They weighed 6.88lbs total and were marinated overnight in Ricks Sinful Marinade then rubbed with Home BBQ's Beef Rub. They are cooking over Royal Oak lump with Oak and Cherry wood.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/AlbumMenu.j ... perpage=12


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 1, 2005)

Bruce, linky no worky.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 1, 2005)

Me either.  Try this one there Bruce

http://imageshack.us/

Works every time! :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm having picture problems, I'll let you know when they are solved. I'll try imageshack.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2005)

Let's try these:

[img[URL=http://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oakandcherry3kv.jpg]
	


]http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/6770/roastsprepped1fj.th.jpg[/img][/URL]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 1, 2005)

Bruce, the "one" I can open looks great!  It's the one of the meat cooking.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2005)

Rubbed with Home BBQ's Beef Rub




Oak and cherry wood.




Mopped with marinade at 5 1/2 hour mark.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 1, 2005)

That's not much wood Jeff.  Plus he's using milder fruit wood.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2005)

It's makka-makka wood from the Uranus tree, found only in Virginia.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 1, 2005)

looks like a lot of wood for me, but beef can take it, and like Larry said,
its a fruit wood.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 1, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> It's makka-makka wood from the Uranus tree, found only in Virginia.



Hey now, we dont want to piss off too many Virginians.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 1, 2005)

When using the WSM I use 6 good size chunks of hickory for just about everything I cook.  It's never been too smokey at all.  

BTW, good looking young lady you have there!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> When using the WSM I use 6 good size chunks of hickory for just about everything I cook.  It's never been too smokey at all.
> 
> BTW, good looking young lady you have there!



Yeah, I think I'll keep her around for a few more years. Thanks!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2005)

Spiceysmoke said:
			
		

> Good lookin meat there Bruce.  I've never heard of Makka-Makka smoke wood.  What does Uranus smell like?



It almost has a minty freshness characteristic to it, of course, that depends totally on the  brand of soap being used.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd love to see the final product...


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 2, 2005)

well here is the final report and I will post the few remaining pics on Wednesday sometime.

IT SUCKED! By far the worse cook I have ever had. 

1. Did not like the flavor profile the marinade and mop gave the meat. Some might I just didn't care for it.

2. I took the meat off at 186 at 4:30, wrapped in foil and let rest in cooler wrapped in towel. It was tough and stringy. Did not pull like the chuck rolls and roasts I've done in the past. Didn't cook it long enough.

The few tender pieces I did find were just OK.  Didn't care for it, had a sandwich, wife and daughter had one and I threw the rest away.

The coleslaw was very good. 

Scratch that one up to experience.


----------



## Finney (Nov 2, 2005)

Man........ that sux.  

Better cook next time. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2005)

Damn sorry to hear it turned out bad Bruce.  I've always foiled chuck roasts around 165* and pull at 190*.  Do you normally not foil for the entire cook?  Not sure if that would have possibly helped it turn out better.  Oh well, we all have bad cooks.  Better luck next time.   :badgrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Damn Bruce, sorry to hear that...It looked good on the smoker though..


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 2, 2005)

Here are the final pics:













If you notice in the chunks picture, most of the pieces there were very tough and stringy wiith few if any what I consider, tender, pullable, similar to pork. There are even a few large pieces of hard fat. Maybe just bad pieces of meat.

OH  WELL.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, you wouldn't know that was a bad cook by lookin' at the pics, that's for sure...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 2, 2005)

I wasn't real happy with mine over the weekend either Bruce.
Made the poker boys eat it last night, and there were still lots
of leftovers.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2005)

Could have been a bad piece of meat Bruce, who knows.  Try foiling at 160-165 and finish at 190* next time and see if you like it any better.  The pictures look great though.


----------

